# IIgs signé



## Capsulo (30 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Apple 2gs signé de la main de WOZ (limited edition). Il est en parfait état, avec un Apple RGB monitor et les manuels officiels même pas jaunis.

J'ai aussi un autre IIgs, 2 souris/2 claviers, 2 Apple IIe, 1 autre moniteur Apple Color RGB monitor, 2 lecteur de disquettes 5p1/4 (dont un qui est ouvert... mais tout fonctionne) et 2 lecteur de disquettes 3p1/2. Bien sur, j'ai les manuels de tout ça, les guides d'installations, tout fonctionne à merveille. J'ai aussi quelques vieilles disquettes.

Même si je ne suis pas directement intéressé à vendre tout ça, combien selon vous je pourrais en tirer ?

Merci à tous.

...et bonne nuit.


----------



## Langellier (30 Mars 2005)

Prix d'un apple II GS ici :
http://www.aaah-les-super-petites-annonces.com/index_nav.jsp?rub=38&noframes=true
:

120 euros.


----------



## Capsulo (30 Mars 2005)

Langellier a dit:
			
		

> Prix d'un apple II GS ici :
> http://www.aaah-les-super-petites-annonces.com/index_nav.jsp?rub=38&noframes=true
> :
> 
> 120 euros.



Merci. Mais le mien est signé de la main de WOZ, et c'est justement ça qui augmenterait le prix je pense. Je ne trouve rien à ce sujet sur le net...


----------



## Invité (31 Mars 2005)

Ils étaient 10 000 d'après ces ricains


----------



## flotow (3 Avril 2005)

si tu me le donne, je penserai a toi tout les jours!


----------



## Capsulo (3 Avril 2005)

in_Mac_we_trust a dit:
			
		

> si tu me le donne, je penserai a toi tout les jours!



Je le laisse pas filer 
Il reste à l'abri de la poussière, dans les bunkers de ActuMac.


Merci à tous pour vos éclaircissements.


----------



## brancat (24 Avril 2005)

Si à l'abri de la poussière tu as une carte SCSI Apple pour le II GS à vendre, je serais intéressé?


----------



## Capsulo (24 Avril 2005)

brancat a dit:
			
		

> Si à l'abri de la poussière tu as une carte SCSI Apple pour le II GS à vendre, je serais intéressé?



Non, désolé


----------



## flotow (14 Mai 2005)

alors ca n'a plus aucun interet si tu na pas cette carte...:rateau: 

tu me le prete, et je le signe, ca double le prix... il parait


----------



## cdbvs (30 Avril 2013)

Salut c'est Cdbvs.


Oui, je sais le poste date mais je viens de lancer un poste pour mon IIgs alors j'interviens sur celui-là :rateau:

Un Woz ça coute la peau du cul en version Rom 1 et 3 mais en version Rom 0, c'est hors de prix ! Genre à ce prix là tu peux faire l'échange contre un Mac lisa twiggy au moins.

J'espère que tu l'a gardé ton Apple IIgs 

A+
Cdbvs


----------



## melaure (2 Mai 2013)

Il vaut peut-être mieux essayer de lui envoyer un mail 8 ans après ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Mai 2013)

melaure a dit:


> Il vaut peut-être mieux essayer de lui envoyer un mail 8 ans après ...



D'autant plus que l'auteur du topic ne s'étant plus connecté sur MacGe depuis 2008, je doute qu'il ne prenne jamais connaissance de tes conseils. Allez, on va laisser sombrer ça dans les profondeurs !


----------

